
Google Goes All In With Github, You Should Too With Your API - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2013/01/24/google-goes-all-in-with-github-and-you-should-too-with-your-api/
======
DoubleCluster
Google hosting stuff on Github and not on Google Code? Is that because of the
easier forking? Is this the first sign of Google abandoning its own open
source project hosting?

~~~
apievangelist
I think the success and features of Github is getting undeniable. There is a
social graph emerging that doesn't exist anywhere else.

